# Mesa Dual rec vs. 6505 Standoff



## Scruffy1012 (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright guys, so ive counted up all my cash and sold my previous amp. Ive been at it for a while and just can't decide. On one end theres the 6505, tight and mighty, great shred/metal tones bad cleans. The other end theres a mesa Dual rec(3 Channel), quite loose but nothin a tubescreamer can't fix. I don't know what it is about the Mesa but i always come back to it, i really love the versatility, really a great amp.

A 2nd hand dual rec is up atm for $2200.00 (im diein to give the o.k.) and a peavey 6505 is going for 1600.

I play a lot of genres such as metal, rock, jazz, blues and a lot of shred. Primarily i play metal and shred. One band i play for is metalcore/progish (think unearth/as i lay dying/i killed the prom queen/ periphery/norma jean) and the other is very indie rock/alternative (Bloc party/arctic monkeys/linkin park). Im a Big fan of shred such as Steve vai, joe sat, malmsteem and MAB. My favourite tone would have to be Peter Wiechers from Soilwork (Their old stuff and new stuff is aaaaaaaawesome).
I live in Australia, My budget is $2200AUS. I am also looking into Engl.

Other amps are welcome, except baron .


The Head will be going through a Orange 2x12 openback.
I Hope thats Enough info


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2010)

ya know the 6505 cleans are a huge pile of crap and even with modelers and pedals you can voice the channel just to sound "ok" but never good (in my experience), i would recommend a fryette Sig:X (ultraawesome cleans with ultrabr00tal distortion) or in your standoff the dualrec just because the cleanchannel is no insult to your ears...

the 6505 is really no versatile amp, the only thing the amp can do is supersolid distortion, but this is what he does better than every competitor (i got a 6505+ myself)

greets


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 30, 2010)

It's pretty easy to find dual recs for the same price as a used 6505+. I got mine for 800 CAD.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 30, 2010)

Since you need versatility, it's hard to argue with the Recto. The 3 channel Dual Rec is my least favorite of the amps from that era, but it's still capable of sounding quite good.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like you need a variety of tones, the 3 channel Mesa and all its tone options make more sense than a 6505.
With Mesa you get 3 tone setting per channel and the tight switch on the back, can't go wrong.

It's also a Mesa, everyone needs to own one at some point.


----------



## Rook (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't care what you play or what I think, your post is SCREAMING for the Dual Rec.

I had the same situation, bought the Dual Rectifier, sold a year later for the 6505+, got tired of it within six months and bought a Roadster, of which I am in my third year of ownership.

If you want a Mesa there's nothing else like it, and as you say a Tubescreamer opens up a whole new amp. That and a boosted Recto is a very special thing!

Subjectively (my own opinion aside), the Mesa is better made, better cleans, quieter, more versatile and lighter.

You sound like you've made a decision.


----------



## Darren James (Dec 30, 2010)

Iv'e owned my Dual Rec for over three years now and nothing beets the roar of a boosted rec. I've played it beside a 6505+ and although it was a great sounding amp, I found it just couldn't compare to the roar that my Mesa had. This is of course my opinion but I love that amp just as much as when I bought it over three years ago!

+1 for the Quality of it as well, built solid and ready to take a beating.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 30, 2010)

go with the mighty recto mate. im in a thrash metal band and a Aussie pub rock band,mine covers both grounds easily and in style


----------



## budda (Dec 30, 2010)

the peavey isn't as bad as you say, but like Eaolian said you want versatility so i will recommend the Recto.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd go Roadster. I like my 6505+ but It really is pretty one dimensional. You can "coax" some variety 
out of it , but the clean is meh....and it's a little too abrasive sounding for fusion. 
Have you thought about a Mark IV or V?


----------



## groph (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd go with the Recto, for the exact reasons posted above. It's much more versatile than a 6505. Both will give you ferocious metal tones but the 6505 won't do the clean stuff all that well and it's mid gain tones might be passable (I have no idea really) but the Recto does anything from Avril Lavigne to Cannibal Corpse.

I guess $2200 is a reasonable price for a Recto in Australia, The Great Land of Terrifyingly Expensive Gear (that's the new name, look it up), is it? I've heard some $4000+ horror stories, and 6505's aren't cheap either I guess.

Apparently the Roadster has great cleans as well as the Recto style of high gain so you might want to look into one of those, and I've heard some seriously fantastic clips of clean tones from a Stiletto (NO idea if it was the Deuce or Trident or whatever version) on www.netmusicians.org as well as some nice mid gains. The high gain wasn't what I'd call modern tight but they're apparently capable of that too.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 30, 2010)

4g for a new recto would be cheap here in AUST LOL


----------



## MTech (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd say Mesa hands down, but hell if it's going to cost that much you could get an AxeFX and have all the versatility in the world.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 30, 2010)

MTech said:


> I'd say Mesa hands down, but hell if it's going to cost that much you could get an AxeFX and have all the versatility in the world.



The Axe-FX is around $3300 in Australia brother.


----------



## warped (Dec 30, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> The Axe-FX is around $3300 in Australia brother.



Price has been revised with the AUD now trading higher than the USD ($1AUD buys $1.02USD) the ULTRA price has been set at $2950 - I guess that's something?

I've also got a 3 channel dual recto (supposedly the worst sounding recto) - with bias adjustment and Winged =C= power tubes boosted with an OD808 and I've had a few other guitarists (who used triple recto's/ENGL's/Vetta's) ask me how I get it to sound so good when we've played live - it can definately be tight and sit well with any other amp in the mix..


----------



## ugg im kyle (Dec 30, 2010)

I had a rec before I got on the 6505s, I love the mesa game, don't get me wrong, but unless you run a few pedals in front of it (which is was) you're not going to get anything drop dead impressive. They are highly versatile, and worth the expense. Id say go mesa for you man!


----------



## Rook (Dec 31, 2010)

warped said:


> I've also got a 3 channel dual recto (supposedly the worst sounding recto)



'Worst sounding Recto' is like 'ugliest playboy bunny'. 

I still would.

Mine was a 3CH, I loved that amp, I really wish I'd kept it.

EDIT: 800th Post!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking back, i do like the Dual rec but the problem is the gain is everywhere. Personally i think i may have problems with note articulation on fast passages with the dual rec due to its "loose" tone. The peavey felt more tight and worthy of the shred and metal name, i was looking at a fender hot rod deluxe and a orange head (rockerverb i think) and they had far better cleans compared to the Dual rec. 

Would buying 2 amps Peavey + Orange head or Fender HRD be more wise than buying a dual rec just for its "diversity" ? or is there a big something about the Dual rec that i am missing ?


----------



## encasedmetal (Dec 31, 2010)

for what it's worth- I used to fucking hate- and I mean hate mesa rectos- however, on a whim I bought a dual rec and put kt88's in it (had it biased by a mesa tech. to run them of course) and I have since sold all of my other stuff- which included VHTs, ENGLs, modded 6505, and a rivera. It slays now- before I couldn't stand them- just some food for thought that you're not always stuck with how you think an amp can sound


----------



## Bevo (Dec 31, 2010)

axle1 said:


> Looking back, i do like the Dual rec but the problem is the gain is everywhere. Personally i think i may have problems with note articulation on fast passages with the dual rec due to its "loose" tone. The peavey felt more tight and worthy of the shred and metal name, i was looking at a fender hot rod deluxe and a orange head (rockerverb i think) and they had far better cleans compared to the Dual rec.
> 
> Would buying 2 amps Peavey + Orange head or Fender HRD be more wise than buying a dual rec just for its "diversity" ? or is there a big something about the Dual rec that i am missing ?


 
The Dual won't go as clean as a Fender but will do a damn good job. Have you tried one and if so did you have a person who knows the amp show you how to use it?
The amp has a ton of tones locked in it, look at all the players that have used it on every type of music. Do some homework and find a local guy who can show you the amp.


----------



## Darren James (Dec 31, 2010)

^^Great advice and yes the rec will do nice cleans you just have to dial them in. Mine is a 3 channel dual rec with el34 tubes instead of the 6l6 tubes and for the drive it slays but as for the clean it's not quiet as nice when I had the 6l6 tubes in it but it still sounds good. I found that putting the EL34's in really helped by tightening the drive up a bit but it did sacrifice the clean a little. That being said, I play in a metal band and jam out in a rock band and this amp covers both. I use channel 3 for the brootz and the second and clean channel for the rock type shit. As of right now I wouldn't want anything else in an amp as far as versatility goes. Unless it was a roadster but the funds just are just available as of right now.


----------



## budda (Dec 31, 2010)

axle1 said:


> Looking back, i do like the Dual rec but the problem is the gain is everywhere. Personally i think i may have problems with note articulation on fast passages with the dual rec due to its "loose" tone. The peavey felt more tight and worthy of the shred and metal name, i was looking at a fender hot rod deluxe and a orange head (rockerverb i think) and they had far better cleans compared to the Dual rec.
> 
> Would buying 2 amps Peavey + Orange head or Fender HRD be more wise than buying a dual rec just for its "diversity" ? or is there a big something about the Dual rec that i am missing ?



The peavey is tighter out of the box, but a couple things on making a recto tight:

1. Gain doesn't go above 6
2. Bass knob doesn't go above 2
3. Vintage mode has a bigger and tighter voicing then modern
4. Reread what I just said.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 31, 2010)

budda said:


> The peavey is tighter out of the box, but a couple things on making a recto tight:
> 
> 1. Gain doesn't go above 6
> 2. Bass knob doesn't go above 2
> ...



completely disagree with all of the above,but thats my opinion


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 31, 2010)

budda said:


> The peavey is tighter out of the box, but a couple things on making a recto tight:
> 
> 1. Gain doesn't go above 6
> 2. Bass knob doesn't go above 2
> ...



I agree with the gain not much above 1 or 2 o'clock. The bass i never put above 9 o'clock.

But vintage doesnt sound bigger and tighter to me at all.


----------



## Darren James (Dec 31, 2010)

I have the gain at 6, bass at 2.5 but it is on modern mode. For me I find it a bit dull sounding on vintage mode but that just me.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bevo said:


> The Dual won't go as clean as a Fender but will do a damn good job. Have you tried one and if so did you have a person who knows the amp show you how to use it?
> The amp has a ton of tones locked in it, look at all the players that have used it on every type of music. Do some homework and find a local guy who can show you the amp.




i live in Sydney Australia lol. Finding a person who knows any Mesa well is like finding a needle in a haystack round 'ere. Im not saying i haven't tweaked and fiddled with the knobs to get my desired sounds, im saying it will take a lot more work to achieve my ideal tones. When going to most stores (billy, allans etc) they always just give blank looks and shrug when i ask them a question about the amp, its kinda like talking to a wall with a face.




Darren James said:


> ^^Great advice and yes the rec will do nice cleans you just have to dial them in. Mine is a 3 channel dual rec with el34 tubes instead of the 6l6 tubes and for the drive it slays but as for the clean it's not quiet as nice when I had the 6l6 tubes in it but it still sounds good. I found that putting the EL34's in really helped by tightening the drive up a bit but it did sacrifice the clean a little. That being said, I play in a metal band and jam out in a rock band and this amp covers both. I use channel 3 for the brootz and the second and clean channel for the rock type shit. As of right now I wouldn't want anything else in an amp as far as versatility goes. Unless it was a roadster but the funds just are just available as of right now.


 



budda said:


> The peavey is tighter out of the box, but a couple things on making a recto tight:
> 
> 1. Gain doesn't go above 6
> 2. Bass knob doesn't go above 2
> ...




My question is can the dual do fast passages/runs articulately as the 6505, meaning can i get a tight shredish sound from it (not like Buckethead... more like MAB/Racer xish) ? Please stop talkin about the cleans and trey mega brootz, im askin about making it tighter, and yes sticking a ts-9 will make it tighter.


----------



## Darren James (Dec 31, 2010)

^^YES!! Part of the reason were talking about the clean as you said you want something versatile. The only thing with the rec is that it may require a little more tweaking but it is highly versatile as to what you'r wanting. My Dual rec is pretty damn tight but it is boosted and I also have an eq in the loop. It seems that your kind of leaning towards the peavy, in this case go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 31, 2010)

What about the Peavey 3120? From what I've read they're pretty decent... I haven't played one myself unfortunately. 

They have them at Parra Guitar Factory for $1955.


----------



## Rook (Jan 1, 2011)

axle1 said:


> i live in Sydney Australia lol. Finding a person who knows any Mesa well is like finding a needle in a haystack round 'ere. Im not saying i haven't tweaked and fiddled with the knobs to get my desired sounds, im saying it will take a lot more work to achieve my ideal tones. When going to most stores (billy, allans etc) they always just give blank looks and shrug when i ask them a question about the amp, its kinda like talking to a wall with a face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To answer your question, yes. Channel 2, Vintage mode, gain pretty high, mid just below half, treble just above, bass up pretty high (but depends on the cab), presence rolled back. For this kind of thing, Mesa respond really well to hotter pickups, nothing scary, but anything JB/Tone Zone upward is a big plus. I play a lot of rocky stuff on my Roadster (different I know) and it sounds more like the Marshalls on my EVH/DLR/Racer X/Mr. Big records than most Marshalls. If you want to get closer still, pull the two middle power tubes and run at 50W and use the Tube rectifier, that extra wamrth and sweetness goes a long way.

I run my Roadster channel 3, vintage, bold, tube recto, 50W with similar settings to above. It works equally well to set the gain on half for rhythms then use a TS with the tone knob turned down, OD at zero and level on full for leads and solos.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright well, so the low down is i cbf making a paypal account for some git to probably rip my off on melband. So im going with the 6505 seeing how i can pay in cash and be 100% its real and guarantee if summat happens.

Yes i tried out a mesa with those settings and completely creamed, i also tried some BTBAM, Bucketheadish, KSE and Norma jean ( FUCKIN ACE!!!) tones and couldn't believe how well it was. But the price tag on it was 5600 Aus Dollars for the head Alone, Sadly money doesn't go on trees. 

So by default 6505 is the winner, due to Melband being gits and Ebay having no Mesas for a decent price. Cheers for all your Contributions, you all helped even though cost finally gave a punch to the groin.

Cheers guys =)!


----------



## Rook (Jan 2, 2011)

axle1 said:


> Alright well, so the low down is i cbf making a paypal account for some git to probably rip my off on melband. So im going with the 6505 seeing how i can pay in cash and be 100% its real and guarantee if summat happens.
> 
> Yes i tried out a mesa with those settings and completely creamed, i also tried some BTBAM, Bucketheadish, KSE and Norma jean ( FUCKIN ACE!!!) tones and couldn't believe how well it was. But the price tag on it was 5600 Aus Dollars for the head Alone, Sadly money doesn't go on trees.
> 
> ...



This post made me feel quite sorry for you buddy...

Maybe wait it out? If it's a recto you want, why are you buying something else? My UV took me 4 months to find.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 3, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> This post made me feel quite sorry for you buddy...
> 
> Maybe wait it out? If it's a recto you want, why are you buying something else? My UV took me 4 months to find.



i really do agree here,but being a Vegemite eater as well and owning 3 mesas i know how fucking expensive they are here Aust.
but if you can hold of till you have the coin,be so much more worth it for you.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry, the 6505 will have to wait. The Mesa Dual Rec/Roadster is priority, Mesa is the winner in this bout. The only reason i went for the 6505 was because of this YouTube - New Gear - Peavy 6505 head and my perfect tone.

I came to the conclusion that Me + 6505 = Above, but i don't think it will be that easy, Plus... I love Mesa. Mesas diversity and great tone makes it a clear winner.
Does anyone know any sites where i can find a Mesa Dual rec or roadster used (other than ebay/gumtree/melband already checkd nothin there) ?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 4, 2011)

axle1 said:


> Sorry, the 6505 will have to wait. The Mesa Dual Rec/Roadster is priority, Mesa is the winner in this bout.


this makes baby Jesus very happy
its a long shot,but have you tried looking in cashies?
i picked up my 2 channel dual in my local cashies.
never know what you will find LOL


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 4, 2011)

cow 7 sig said:


> this makes baby Jesus very happy
> its a long shot,but have you tried looking in cashies?
> i picked up my 2 channel dual in my local cashies.
> never know what you will find LOL


 
Cashies as in cash converters or ?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 4, 2011)

yep


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey guys, i finally hunted down a mesa 2 channel ( WIN ), im 99.9% down for it though the 0.1% is kinda edgey about the quality due to its age. The person is selling a 2x12 cab and the Mesa dual rec for $2650 it comes with a transformer and a winged C 6L6 ruby tubes for immaculate cleans and tight metal distortion. Please just tell me im crazy and i need to chill and just buy this amp ?


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 5, 2011)

i have own n played my duel rectifier 2 chanel for close to 10 yrs . i will never get rid of , period .


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 5, 2011)

axle1 said:


> Hey guys, i finally hunted down a mesa 2 channel ( WIN ), im 99.9% down for it though the 0.1% is kinda edgey about the quality due to its age. The person is selling a 2x12 cab and the Mesa dual rec for $2650 it comes with a transformer and a winged C 6L6 ruby tubes for immaculate cleans and tight metal distortion. Please just tell me im crazy and i need to chill and just buy this amp ?



you need to fucking jump on it now.thats a great price for a head and 2x12.
let me know the serial number if you can too. pm me.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 5, 2011)

do eet


----------



## theo (Jan 5, 2011)

dude sky music here in victoria sell 6505's for 1300 and the plus for 1850, 
I just bought the 6505+ and found out they have changed the clean channel to make it cleaner. sounds pretty good with my RGs, roll the volume down just a teeny bit and put on some delay and it sounds LUSH, seriously nice. mesas are just way too expensive here  otherwise Id have a mark V


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 5, 2011)

I live in sydney lol, postage etc would cost a bit. I could probably talk my way to bring the price down from 1600 at guitar factory


----------



## hagen1230 (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah go recto. However look into ENGL as well. I did an a/b with a dual recto and an ENGL Powerball II and I ended up going with the powerball. much more tight and aggressive. I also liked the cleans on the engl more.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 5, 2011)

it sold on him,he missed out on a bargin


----------



## tvelt17 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dual rectifier

hands down... its fucking unbeatable. The flubbieness is nothing a good tube swap and backing off the gain won't fix. Seriously, it doesn't need to be past 1 o'clock


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 5, 2011)

cow 7 sig said:


> it sold on him,he missed out on a bargin



 ARGH


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah sucks ass,that was a fucking awesome deal.
keep looking bro,they are out there(here in oz)for some good prices.


----------

